# PDroid available for MIUI 1.10.21 & cm4dx-GB 20111005



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1357056

*Motorola Droid X - CM4DX 20111105 (v1.22)* (please test and give feedback)
*Motorola Droid X - MIUI 1.10.21 (v1.22)* (please test and give feedback)

hooray

freedom from malware!


----------



## iphonekillerjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

What's PDroid and what does it do?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been following the thread at xda, hoping this makes it to all dx roms. I still don't quite trust LBE.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1357056

It's awesome that this doesn't require any permissions.

Sent a PM at XDA for a Liberty3 V2.0 patch. Hope we get one.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

iphonekillerjoe said:


> What's PDroid and what does it do?


PDroid is an app that allows you to control and block permissions for installed programs on your phone. There is some similar apps, but this is a bit unique. One reason is it doesn't require any permissions itself to run, whereas other apps such as LBE have to install their own portions which use permissions. I'm not sure exactly how it works, but thats one difference. It also doesn't require root once its been installed (root required to actually install though). It also doesn't have the FC issues that say the permissions manager in CM7 has.

Basically, its a configurable privacy firewall for your apps, so if you are concerned about some of your apps using permissions for different parts of your phone they shouldn't need (i.e. if Angry Birds is saying it needs to access your text messages) you can block them from doing just that.

Edit: From XDA:

PDroid allows blocking access for any installed application to the following data separately:

Device ID (IMEI/MEID/ESN)
Subscriber ID (IMSI)
SIM serial (ICCID)
Phone and mailbox number
Incoming call number
Outgoing call number
GPS location
Network location
List of accounts (including your google e-mail address)
Account auth tokens
Contacts
Call logs
Calendar
SMS
MMS
Browser bookmarks and history
System logs
SIM info (operator, country)
Network info (operator, country)
For device ID, phone and mailbox number, SIM serial, subscriber ID and device location it also allows supplying customor random values.

Why you would want to use it:

Applicaitons do NOT crash when access to private data is blocked (unlike with Permissions Denied or CM)
Fine-grained tuning of access to private data
No background service needed
Very small memory footprint (~700KB)
No impact on battery life
No impact on performance (5ms overhead on access to private data; yes, that's 0.005s)
100% reliable unlike ROOT applications (LBE), which need to start their background service on boot (see android underground to learn why this is an issue)
No ROOT required for the app to run
No Android permissions required for the app to run
Open-source


----------

